# Fanes enduro Fox DHX 5 vs Vivid



## Vogelsberger (2. September 2011)

Hi Folks,
hat jemand den direkten Vergleich zwischen DHX 5 und vivid?

Mein Problem:
ich habe einen gebrauchten DHX 5 erstanden, allerdings ohne Buchsen und bestelle den Rahmen die nächsten Tage und muß ja nun direkt den Vivid mitbestellen um an den guten Preis zu kommen.

Folglich,ein Dämpfer liegt dann rum, Toxo ist grausig beim Service, Si das genaue Gegenteil.


Überlege den DHX schon (wieder) abzustoßen,wenn er nicht merklich besser geht wie der Vivid, da der DHX 2 Jahre alt ist und wohl doch erstmal geserviced werden sollte, vom Bauchgefühl her.
Dicht scheint er zu sein.
Nur neues Fanes und mit Pech undichter Fox Dämpfer und dann warten,ist auch essig

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung im direkten Vergleich?
Sind die fast identisch oder doch "welten"...wobei ich vermute der Vergleich Monarch gegen DHX 5 wäre einfacher zu beantworten oder?

Stefan evtl eine idee? ;-)
Der Rest darf auch...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. September 2011)

Hallo Alex,
Schön das du mich auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht hast.

Also die Sache ist ganz einfach: Vivid. Vivid. Vivid.

Das ist alles was ich dazu zu sagen habe.

Der Dämpfer ist technisch brutal überlegen, fährt sich besser und SI ist, wie du schon festgestellt hast, eine Welt besser als Toxoholics. Den DHX kannst gleich wieder abstoßen. Ich frag mich bis heut wieso das Gerät so beliebt ist, dir kann es beim Weiterverkauf nur zu Gute gereichen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (3. September 2011)

da kann ich mich Stefan nur anschließen ....Vivid, Vivid, Vivid, der Fox war obwohl im anderen Rad gefahren eine Enttäuschung, so wie bisher alles von Fox (bis auf die Vanilla, aber das ist auch schon 10 Jahre her)


----------

